# Guess what!!!



## lynnda (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm getting married this Friday!!

We have decided to just have a small simple ceremony at his uncles house. I have been married before and really didn't want to do the big wedding thing again.

We are very excited and going to pick up rings tonight!


----------



## MindySue (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Mares (Oct 16, 2007)

Great hope you have a wonderful day, best wishes


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## sali (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

aw, congrats! how exciting!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats


----------



## fawp (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww...congratulations!!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2007)

congratulations! that's so soon! you must be very excited. I'd love to see photos if you post any



I hope you have a wonderful day with lots of awesome memories


----------



## LilDee (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! so soon





Congrats!!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 17, 2007)

Super! Congratulations.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

How great!!! I wish you every happiness in the world. Congratulations


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 17, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw, Congrats.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 17, 2007)

Yay!



I'm happy for ya! I've been married for a mere 2 mo. now and you mentioned that you've been married before, but I hope this one works out for you two.



Congratulations!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

wow

im so happy for you






congrats


----------



## lynnda (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!



I'm happy for ya! I've been married for a mere 2 mo. now and you mentioned that you've been married before, but I hope this one works out for you two.




Congratulations! Congratulations to you as well!! 
I went and got him a wedding band tonight and we finallized all the details for Friday night. We are going to have the wedding outside under the gazebo of a family member. I just have to decide what to wear!??!!! Anyway... next Friday night my parents are going to have a reception for us at our church. (My dad insisted!)

I will let you all know tomorrow when I choose what I am going to wear. I will definately need advice on how to do my makeup!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh wow! Congrats!!! post pictures.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations! All the best xo


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 19, 2007)

Well today is the big day! I am wearing a wearing a burgandy camisole top with a black flowy skirt (I know not very bridal)..... With those colors in mind what eyeshadow colors should I wear?

TIA ladies!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats! I wish you two all the best


----------



## susan50 (Oct 19, 2007)

congratulations to both of you! iam sure you will be very happy


----------



## Nox (Oct 19, 2007)

Well hello Miss, or shall I say, 'Mrs.' Bride!!!! Are you excited? Best blessings for you and your new hubby!


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I hope it all went smoothly today.


----------



## justdragmedown (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats, best wishes


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LeahFedora (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, Congratulations! I'm so envious.


----------



## ivette (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow!

Congratulations. And good luck, and bright blue skies and alla that good stuff


----------

